# Not recognizing network adapter driver



## spmzt (May 23, 2016)

Hi,
FreeBSD does not recognize my network interface card. Any idea?
I am using ASUS z170-k as a motherboard.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2016)

Find another network card that _is_ supported. There's no magical command that will make a non-working card work all of a sudden.


----------



## YuryG (May 28, 2016)

As far as I can get from ASUS site, the board has Realtek RTL8111H NIC. Try looking in this thread. And it would be more informative to give more details. Say, excerpts from /var/run/dmesg.boot or `pciconf` output. Just like in the mentioned above thread.


----------

